# James Wellbeloved or Burns or...



## Gasparlini (Apr 13, 2013)

So we're definitely taking Gaspar off Royal Canin (he's not bothered with it anymore and I'm not convinced it's great value for money), and after looking around for foods in our price range we've narrowed it down to James Wellbeloved or Burns; does anyone think one is better than the other, or are there any other good foods out there we haven't considered? It looks like Orijen and Acana might be the best around, but they're just a bit out of our budget, £80 for 13kgs, ouch! 

He also goes nuts for anything fishy, so if anyone knows any good fish foods/treats, would really appreciate any pointers! Thanks


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Gasparlini,

Take a look at CSJ our two are on it and do really well on it. 

Try and find a local dealer/supplier near you.

http://www.csjk9.com/

Good luck

Hobbsy 8)

Think I mentioned it to you in a previous post!!


Re: Royal Canin Vs Simpsons?
« Reply #3 on: April 13, 2013, 07:31:15 PM »
LikeQuote
Thanks for the advice! I've just had a look at the Acana website and it looks good...but is only available in 1 shop in UK, and that's about 6hrs away! But we're considering moving to Vancouver next year; we were discussing plans this morning, perhaps this is the final push?!


----------



## Gasparlini (Apr 13, 2013)

Hobbsy: Thanks for the reminder! I had another look but some people were a bit concerned about the "beet pulp" in it. I don't know much about it but apparently it's not a great quality filler... 

Datacan: I'd probably give Orijen a go if my budget could stretch...but he's a big guy (31kgs and still growing!) with an appetite to match, so I think it'd bankrupt me! At the moment I'm spending around £60 per month on his Royal Canin (he eats around 17kgs over a month) and can't really spend much more than that.. 

Had no idea the world of dog food was so complicated!! Seems like the manufacturers can make any claim they want on the packaging so it's up to our own research to filter out the rubbish!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm struggling with the £80/bag Gas......

I think that works out at about £6/ kilo :-\

That's enough to bankrupt most people!!!

You might try looking into raw as an alternative, if u have the time!

Hobbsy

Maybe you do get what u pay for as CSJ is £13/ 15kg
But if you look into them a bit more or give it a try they have lots of different blends/recipes 
Like I mentioned ours do well on it.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Gas, we switched to Taste of the Wild after the girl went off her original food (from the breeder) and then lost interest in Wainwrights - which was expensive and had we discovered had iffy ingredients.

We order a 13 kg bag and it's about £48, puppy formulas come in roasted venison and bison and salmon and potato flavour. 

We've tried both flavours and she loves it, it has good ingredients and her poo's are completely fine after being loose for a little while.

Nelly gets 1 1/2 - 2 cups 2x p/day so it lasts us. Not sure what that equates to for you but it seems to fill her up well and stop her mooching!


----------

